# Thanks Everybody!



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

Hey, Gang:
It's a privilege and pleasure to be here! Getting USRT this far is a realization of a dream and I look forward to taking care of more of you as this company grows. My love affair with tuning VWs started 16-years ago with a rusty 1978 Scirocco and has been most recently fulfilled by our team's Mk3 Golf rally car. But, this letter is really about the future.








For starters, USRT wishes to thank our loyal customers (both retail & wholesale). Very special respect goes to the guys that are taking chances and pushing hard with new ideas. Some folks have been hardcore for years. Others are new to the game. USRT is determined to help you all push the envelope and lay a whoopin' on non-believers.
Please let us know what you'd like to see from us. And, if you're a fabricator or just have a great idea we'd definitely like to hear from you, too. So long as what you've got in mind makes a VW/Audi go fast, handle, or stop better we want to know about it.

Here's to having fun!








Cheers,








Scott F. Williams


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (Scott F. Williams)*

USRT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (2kjettaguy)*

awesome man !! 
good luck in all future endeavors! looking forward to seeing what you guys put out


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (IN-FLT)*

...umm where are the stickies







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blkjettavr6 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (Wizard-of-OD)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (blkjettavr6)*

scott, i will be emailing you about a completly different design in terms of intercooling that i will be testing shortly. i may need some help getting some prototypes sold


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (the4ork)*

Good luck Scott, I can deal with this kind of spamming







. great products, reasonable pricing and best of all great information and customer service. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (TURBOPHIL)*

If ever there was a "right" sponsor for a forum, this is it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW, When are you going to have a full product list up on your website?


_Modified by polov8 at 1:25 PM 8-8-2005_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (Scott F. Williams)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BonTechnik (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (TBT-PassatG60)*

Scott, you're the man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hate stickers generally, but I'd gladly rock yours if you got'em


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (pacobonnin)*

Hopefully I'll be calling you for some of them green injectors for the 2.0 turbo project this winter








Good luck to good people


----------



## CorradoTRNJ (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (Salsa GTI)*

bump for companies who care


----------



## VR6 Mole (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (CorradoTRNJ)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MaDDWrenches (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (Scott F. Williams)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (MaDDWrenches)*

Best of luck and here's a nice freebie bump for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I think I found yet another thread of a home here on the 'tex.


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

Id like to see 2.5 and 3 inch over axle pipes. Maybe skidplates.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (DrunkenMunkey)*

Thanks for the input. Is there no tuner who is offering such a part?


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! ([email protected])*

over axle not to my knowledge and the skidplate is hard to come by, and when you do its expensive. i was thinking maybe a half cage would be great also.


----------



## yokomomma (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (DrunkenMunkey)*

I sent you an IM about 42# injectors and never got a response. Do you still offer them?? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (yokomomma)*

Hmm, I did not see that question which is very easy to answer. We keep those 42lb injectors in stock all the time. They're on the shelf right now and ready to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! ([email protected])*

Aaawwwwww,, can I get a hug









Where's my radiator!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (Fast929)*

Eric, the plan is to introduce our ITBs first. *Then* after folks are sucking up a bunch of hot air we'll offer the solution in the form of the half-width radiators. We can't put the cart in front of the horse. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the good news is that our ITBs are on schedule and on budget. The target price is about $800 for either the crossflow 8v or 16v versions. Pictures will be available next week.
For now, though, allow me to tempt you with our new shifters which will shortly become available in both O20 and O2A/J/M versions:








This fall is going to be very interesting.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! ([email protected])*

Now that is what I'm talking about. 
Been away a few months here but back ready to go. I'l hit ya offline. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Eric, the plan is to introduce our ITBs first. *Then* after folks are sucking up a bunch of hot air we'll offer the solution in the form of the half-width radiators. We can't put the cart in front of the horse. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the good news is that our ITBs are on schedule and on budget. The target price is about $800 for either the crossflow 8v or 16v versions. Pictures will be available next week.
For now, though, allow me to tempt you with our new shifters which will shortly become available in both O20 and O2A/J/M versions:









This fall is going to be very interesting.









Are those a "slap" style shifter? Dont know the technical term for it...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (FrankiEBoneZ)*

I'm not sure what you mean by "slap shifter", Frankie. However, these can be used to shift sequentially (move forward to downshift/ pull backwards to up shift) or to shift in a conventional H-pattern. The shift knob is placed close to the steering wheel and the shift throws are short. These are parts plucked directly out of touring, hillclimb, and rally cars.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! ([email protected])*

Sequential, thats the word... it was oin the tip of my tongue. 
Thats what I was wonderin gthough. What would be the benefit of this to use for an H pattern shifter.
Whats the price of szomehting like this also?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (FrankiEBoneZ)*

There is no point to going sequential on the street. For racing, though, it's real advantage to be able to select gears more quickly. It could easily take .5 seconds out of each shift. With a dog box transmission it'd be even faster. Keep in mind, though, that a sequential set up is a separate upgrade from the shifter itself. I have connections to bring those parts in, but we're talking much moolah (~$1500). The point of the shifter alone is to place the knob adjacent to the steering wheel while maintaining a very short throw. That it looks outrageous is just gravy.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! ([email protected])*

Ok, just wondering... 1500$, thats like pocket change compared the crap I spent on this thing already!


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (Scott F. Williams)*

There is not a better sponsor on Vortex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (KrautFed)*

Thanks, man. It makes me proud to get that kind of feedback.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (KrautFed)*

wow there really is some cool ish that will be coming out







i need one of everythign!


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (the4ork)*

Including a radiator


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (Fast929)*

I want to take a second and personally thank Scott and the USRT team. I can think back to just under a year ago when I was looking for some fueling upgrades. I was very confused on what to go with and Scott took 2 hours to explain everything to me. Now my purchase from Scott was nothing to write home about (about $3-4 hundred) but the way I was treated made it so much more. I wouldn’t even think about purchasing from Scott and USRT again.
I look forward to seeing the USRT website fully up and running, with a full product list. That is Scott's only downside, not having everyone know what he sells! Which might I add, is EVERYTHING! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (CapeGLS)*

Thanks for the vote of confidence, Dustin. Have you checked the website lately, though? Not everything is up, but we've certainly come a long way.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thanks for the vote of confidence, Dustin. Have you checked the website lately, though? Not everything is up, but we've certainly come a long way.









Scott, actually I spent a good hour on there today! Its nice to see it up and running! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The parts section is coming along great!
Actually, do you have any of those pictures in the galleries in a high resolution?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (CapeGLS)*

I've got some of them in high resolution. Shoot me an email and let me know which you want. I'll see if I can score them for you.


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! ([email protected])*

Put me down for an o2A shifter. Conventional H pattern... I'd rather buy this than any short shift kit...







for some nice looking product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

IM'd ya Scott.


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

huge bump for scott at USRT
i bought a braille battery (2 weeks ago) from him and i dont think ive received better customer service!
thanks again scott!
PS: i IMed ya, cuz ive got one quick question about the battery.
cheers!
-Nick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*

Yep, IM'd you back.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I need to show you my TWM 2000 Series ITBs


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Metallitubby)*

Ah... ITBs I love'm to death. Sure, send me some pics.







However, if you were truly a cool guy you'd be rocking USRT's new stuff.







Here's the first spy photo of what we've got cookin':








Note: *Grimy 16v head not included*
A crossflow 8v version is nearly finished. Pricing will be very affordable compared to other options on the market. Both will be available in 100% bolt in form with pre-programmed standalone engine management. We're also working on a package to permit Mk3 2.0 guys to use their factory engine management.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Note: *Grimy 16v head not included*


haha- thats right! i keeps it grimy! i keeps it real


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_
haha- thats right! i keeps it grimy! i keeps it real









You & Glibbo needs to get a Bead blaster....


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (CapeGLS)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for scott and USRT


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (dmband0041)*

Thumbs up for Scott, love my Braille http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW what will the cost of the motorsport shifter for o2j be?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (16vracer)*

The O2Js are around $800. Please email me if you're looking for one. These things are sooo much fun to play with and they make quite the visual statement, too.


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! ([email protected])*

How difficult is it to get it hooked up and working?
I assume the cables need to go through the firewall, rather than underneath like they do now ?? 
Is it a whole kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (16vracer)*

If you've already got your O2J working, then you'd simply replace the stock shift assembly with what we provide. The cable geometry and placement is maintained as is. Those using O20 transmissions are the ones who must route new cables. The kits are complete and ready to rock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! ([email protected])*

Cool, yeah mk4 comes stock with o2J, so it's all good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StreetRaceTuning_co_uk (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Scott, BIG "HELLO" from London. Looking forward to working with you in 2006!! Say hi to Carl for us!!


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (StreetRaceTuning_co_uk)*

That shifter reminds me of a v-gate shifter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kobe82 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: (ThatGuy)*

that shifter looks fun ......
one question i have a older rabbit will that work on the stock tranny ? i have a 4k tranny right now ....
and if not what else would i need to rob parts from ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (kobe82)*

We have a package that will work with the stock 020 transmissions. All the conversion parts are included to switch to cable shift actuation.


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (FrankiEBoneZ)*

cant wait till your new shifters finally arrive. have been looking forward to that for a while now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to USRT


----------



## drivingisfun (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (91gl)*

remeber when we mapped out the road rally waterfest corse in the war pig with me at the helm. sweating and stressed,lol... passenger seat must have been much more comfy. i was like 6 waist sizes to bug fro that seat,lol. hitting my haed on the cage every 2 seconds.
it was a success though.
give me a call
dan


----------



## 97jettaTREK (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (pacobonnin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pacobonnin* »_Scott, you're the man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hate stickers generally, but I'd gladly rock yours if you got'em









x2...youve been real helpful through my learning


----------



## gliauto (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (Scott F. Williams)*

scott - your willingness to guide and teach me all the ins and outs of upgrading my gli 16v from fuel to ignition to turbos to itbs nos, efi, intake runners, coil packs, and all the other thousand things we discussed over the phone was more than helpful. Usually when I contact someone for advice when im in a bind, they only help to a certain extent but you took time away from work to discuss ideas and options I have to modify my dub. With great appreciation I wanted to say thank you. There aren't many people out there that would do what you did for me Im looking forward to tossing out my cis-e motronic to put in efi







I look forward to talking to you more soon
-john

shortly put scott knows his $hit


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Eric, the plan is to introduce our ITBs first. *Then* after folks are sucking up a bunch of hot air we'll offer the solution in the form of the half-width radiators. We can't put the cart in front of the horse. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the good news is that our ITBs are on schedule and on budget. The target price is about $800 for either the crossflow 8v or 16v versions. Pictures will be available next week.
For now, though, allow me to tempt you with our new shifters which will shortly become available in both O20 and O2A/J/M versions:








This fall is going to be very interesting.








 I need one for my rabbit! When can I get one! Its an 020. Let me know!


----------



## H2Zero (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (1.8TRabbit)*

Waiting for the ITBs....


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Thanks Everybody! (H2Zero)*

Oh, I have never seen that shifter adapyter for 020 before. Very nice. Can the o2o one be changed over later to the o2m/j/a or whatever?


----------

